# Lorikeets one of our native birds well not one but two  here..



## Rainee (May 14, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (May 14, 2016)

Beautiful photo Rainee, such colorful and lovely birds! :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

Gorgeous colours!


----------



## Falcon (May 14, 2016)

Thank you Rainee Matey.  :love_heart:


----------



## littleowl (May 16, 2016)

Brilliant Rainee.
How i would live to take that sort of picture in the wild.


----------



## Warrigal (May 16, 2016)

Here you are littleowl. If you are ever in SE Queensland you must visit Currumbin Wildlife Sanctuary. The birds are wild but accustomed to coming in for a feed every afternoon. You can hold out a plate of food and they will perch on your arms, head, shoulders. It's magic.


----------



## ossian (May 16, 2016)

Good grief, what stunning colours. It must be amazing to have such exotic birds in your area.


----------



## littleowl (May 16, 2016)

I would love to arrive there. But. I am not allowed to fly any more owing to lungs blocking up. One day hopefully I can afford a cruise.


----------

